# Skim coat. Primer or Sealer



## wagsgt (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello. Doing a house where sanding down textured/stippled ceiling and then 2 skim coats for a smooth finish.

Found this forum and wanted to see what other people were using as far as sealer and/or primer. Needless to say looks like there have been quite a few "disagreements" on the subject.

Hate to start a new thread about it but what is everyone using now for a skim coated ceiling? PVA? Gardz? Multi Purpose Primer/Sealers?

Thanks in advance


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

wagsgt said:


> Hello. Doing a house where sanding down textured/stippled ceiling and then 2 skim coats for a smooth finish.
> 
> Found this forum and wanted to see what other people were using as far as sealer and/or primer. Needless to say looks like there have been quite a few "disagreements" on the subject.
> 
> ...


 
yes:yes:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Pretty much any alkali resistant acrylic primer/sealer will do, make sure the mud is good and dry/hard before painting otherwise it will peel and blister


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Gardz or Kilz Clear.:yes:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Pva is thinner with less stipple. Gaurdz or kilz clear is thinner still. Its a ceiling. No one will be massaging it.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Pva is thinner with less stipple. Gaurdz or kilz clear is thinner still. Its a ceiling. No one will be massaging it.


True but your eye will be scanning it.Sealing for ceiling.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

I just use 123 on a skim.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/...per-spec-primers/172#piSheen=172&advs=0&tab=2

This is what we use for skim,so far no issues.It sinks into compound well,dries quick,and makes great surface for top coat,we give a quick sand before applying top coat.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/for-your-home/paint-products/super-spec-primers/172#piSheen=172&advs=0&tab=2 This is what we use for skim,so far no issues.It sinks into compound well,dries quick,and makes great surface for top coat,we give a quick sand before applying top coat.



Edit: at $67/5G


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

Gardz is my new go-to for sealing plaster and patch-work. 

1-2-3 would be my next choice, it basically has the Gardz base in it but with added titanium and body pigment too. Might not penetrate as well as Gardz alone, but it still has the binding resins that make Gardz so great on chalky surfaces.


----------



## MyKarmaXspired (Aug 11, 2012)

Great Question.....I came here ready to ask the same thing.
I've taken nasty textures and skim coated them flat on over a half dozen houses including 2 of my own. 
Sometimes the mud is up to a 1/2 thick to fix a bow in the ceiling or a shotty framing job. 
I always struggle with finding the right product to use. Mind you some happened before the internet had so much info at your finger tips.
Ive tried many types of primes and high build. 
They have ALL flash dried on my to some degree. Which makes for an expensive paint job when I'm are applying more primer and paint that I bid for.
I have tapers finishing a job right now with the same scenario.... 

From my experiences, research, and help from this forum the Zinsser Guardz makes the most sense to me. 

Is there anyone who WOULDN'T use gaurdz in a application like this???

Does a primer need to be applied after the Guards or can a top coat be applied over guards?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

MyKarmaXspired said:


> Great Question.....I came here ready to ask the same thing.
> I've taken nasty textures and skim coated them flat on over a half dozen houses including 2 of my own.
> Sometimes the mud is up to a 1/2 thick to fix a bow in the ceiling or a shotty framing job.
> I always struggle with finding the right product to use. Mind you some happened before the internet had so much info at your finger tips.
> ...


No need for extra coat of primer.Topcoat away!


----------

